# Délais de prévenance



## Arc en ciel (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, pouvez-vous m’expliquer à quoi sert un délais de prévenance. 
Si par exemple un parent me demande de changer les horaires de lundi prochain, de faire 8h/16h au lieu de 10h/18h. Si il prévient 1 semaine avant , à temps par rapport au délais de prévenance alors, il ne paiera pas les 2 h  en plus de 8h à 10h qui sont hors contrat ?  Ou il les paiera et les délais sert tout simplement à demander l’accord a l’assistante maternelle pour ce changement. 
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## booboo (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour , 
oui un délai de prévenance doit être fixé lors de la signature du contrat, pour respecter un délai ''respectable" pour vous et votre organisation.
Par contre, une heure ne remplace pas une autre , on se tient à ce qui est noté sur le contrat.
Donc s'il vous demande de commencer à 8h au lieu de 10 h, et d'un vous n'êtes pas obligée d'accepter et de deux, bien lui préciser qu'il y  aura deux heures complémentaires (ou supplémentaires suivant le nombres d'heures hebdomadaires prévues au départ).
Si l'enfant part plus tôt, c'est de la convenance personnelle.


----------



## Nounousand02 (11 Juillet 2022)

Pour moi le délai sert à simplement demander l accord du changement car nous avons un contrat de tel à tel heure si nous prenons rdv en dehors de ces horaire nous ne pouvons pas être dispo pour le changement


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Juillet 2022)

Idem Nounousand pour juste prévenir d'où sa dénomination ... car sinon les PE feraient n'importe quoi et ce serait comme être payée au REEL ! c'est mon avis en tout cas ! c'est de la convenance personnelle du PE ...


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Juillet 2022)

Arc en ciel a dit: 


> Bonjour, pouvez-vous m’expliquer à quoi sert un délais de prévenance.
> Si par exemple un parent me demande de changer les horaires de lundi prochain, de faire 8h/16h au lieu de 10h/18h. Si il prévient 1 semaine avant , à temps par rapport au délais de prévenance alors, il ne paiera pas les 2 h  en plus de 8h à 10h qui sont hors contrat ?  Ou il les paiera et les délais sert tout simplement à demander l’accord a l’assistante maternelle pour ce changement.
> Merci pour vos réponses.


_Bonjour, si vous avez un contrat sur planning variable, oui çà sert à çà.
Si vous avez un contrat avec horaires et jours  fixes, non, les heures prévues au contrat sont dues, et les heures hors contrat à rémunérer en HC. Donc là, on à 2 heures en HC dans le cas d'un contrat horaires et jours fixes..
A moins qu'exceptionnellement vous donniez votre accord. Il faut cependant faire comprendre à ce parent, que vous n'êtes ABSOLUMENT pas obligée (dans le cadre d'un planning fixe), d'accepter ce changement , même avec un délai de prévenance, car les HC sont soumises à notre accord écrit, sachant que vous pourriez très bien  sur ces horaires (8h/10h), avoir un autre contrat (style péri) et ne pas avoir de place sur cette tranche horaire.

Bonne journée._


----------



## Arc en ciel (11 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> _Bonjour, si vous avez un contrat sur planning variable, oui çà sert à çà.
> Si vous avez un contrat avec horaires et jours  fixes, non, les heures prévues au contrat sont dues, et les heures hors contrat à rémunérer en HC. Donc là, on à 2 heures en HC dans le cas d'un contrat horaires et jours fixes..
> A moins qu'exceptionnellement vous donniez votre accord. Il faut cependant faire comprendre à ce parent, que vous n'êtes ABSOLUMENT pas obligée (dans le cadre d'un planning fixe), d'accepter ce changement , même avec un délai de prévenance, car les HC sont soumises à notre accord écrit, sachant que vous pourriez très bien  sur ces horaires (8h/10h), avoir un autre contrat (style péri) et ne pas avoir de place sur cette tranche horaire.
> 
> Bonne journée._





GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> _Bonjour, si vous avez un contrat sur planning variable, oui çà sert à çà.
> Si vous avez un contrat avec horaires et jours  fixes, non, les heures prévues au contrat sont dues, et les heures hors contrat à rémunérer en HC. Donc là, on à 2 heures en HC dans le cas d'un contrat horaires et jours fixes..
> A moins qu'exceptionnellement vous donniez votre accord. Il faut cependant faire comprendre à ce parent, que vous n'êtes ABSOLUMENT pas obligée (dans le cadre d'un planning fixe), d'accepter ce changement , même avec un délai de prévenance, car les HC sont soumises à notre accord écrit, sachant que vous pourriez très bien  sur ces horaires (8h/10h), avoir un autre contrat (style péri) et ne pas avoir de place sur cette tranche horaire.
> 
> Bonne journée._


D’accord. Effectivement, j’ai un contrat qui n’est pas fixe , ou les horaires doivent m’être remis 1 mois en avance. Donc pour ce contrat la, si je comprends bien, ils peuvent changer les horaires avec mon autorisation sans que les heures soient en heures complémentaires ou autres du moment qu’ils respectent le délais de prévenance et que ça ne dépasse pas le nombre d’heures prévu à la semaine  ???  Ou, du moment que j’ai les horaires,  c’est comme en contrat fixe, toutes heures hors planning du mois sont à rémunérer en plus ?  
Merci par avance.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Juillet 2022)

_En fait tout dépend de ce que vous avez mis comme délai pour le changement d'horaire. Si vous avez indiqué que tout changement au planning pourra être demandé 1 semaine à l'avance, l'employeur est dans les clous. Si le délai noté pour tout changement est de 15 jours, vous pouvez refuser.
Si le délai est respecté, il n'y a pas d'HC._


----------



## Arc en ciel (11 Juillet 2022)

J’ai mis 1 semaine. Je vous  remercie pour votre réponse. Bon après-midi.


----------



## liline17 (11 Juillet 2022)

dans ton contrat, tu n'as rien indiqué sur les jours normalement travaillés?
Quand je signe un engagement réciproque, sans connaitre à l'avance les horaires, je note les jours que j'accepte de travailler, l'heure le plus tôt et le plus tard, par exemple: du lundi au vendredi, de 7h30 à 18h, voici le genre d'indication qu'il faut mettre au contrat


----------



## Arc en ciel (11 Juillet 2022)

Si du lundi au vendredi de 7h30 à 18h et pas le mercredi après-midi. Mais j’ai du mal à avoir le planning 1 mois a l’avance et même malgré cela, 3 erreurs la semaine dernière sur les horaires et demande de changements d’horaires régulier comme échanger l’heure d’arrivée entre le jeudi et le vendredi, repousser  l’heure d’arrivée donc finir plus tard car prise de rdv pour l’enfant....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (11 Juillet 2022)

Dans ce cas remettez les pendules à l'heure !  Sinon du stress inutile et impossibilité pour vous de vous organiser.  Si à l'avenir vous acceptez des contrats avec planning variable mettez'un délai de prévenance plus long.


----------



## liline17 (12 Juillet 2022)

voici 2 exemples de clauses à mettre sur les contrats à planning, pour vous sécuriser:
CONTRATS A HORAIRES VARIABLES

L’accueil hebdomadaire sera de 20h, avec une amplitude horaire de 7h30 (exemple) à 18h30 (exemple) du lundi au vendredi.
Le planning hebdomadaire devra être fourni 1 (ou 2) semaines à l'avance, à défaut de planning fourni dans les temps, sera pris en compte celui de la semaine précédente."

Que si le planning n'est pas fourni dans le délai, il sera appliqué le planning de la semaine précédente.
Que toutes heures en dehors sera réglées en HC

2. Que l'AM se reserve le droit de refuser de faire des HC.

3. Que toute HC que l AM n'a pas acceptées et qui sont imposées (retard le soir) par les parents sera de 10€ brut

4. Que passé 15 min de retard l AM effectuera les sorties, ou activités prévues, à charges au parents de la rejoindre ou d'attendre son retour.


----------



## liline17 (12 Juillet 2022)

FERIES PLANNINGS VARIABLES

Clause supérieur à la CCN : Les semaines où sera inclus un jour férié, le nombre d'heures de travail ainsi que le nombre de jour de travail seront diminués au prorata du nombre d'heure hebdomadaire signé au contrat.
Exemple : Le contrat est de 27h/semaines sur 3 jours variables du lundi au vendredi.
Lors d'une semaine comprenant un jour férié l'assistante maternelle ne devra travailler que 18h
(27h/3jours = 9h x 2 jours =18h) sur 2 jours.

"Jours fériés : (Art 11 ccn) (clause contractuelle Art supérieur à la ccn) :
- Tous les jours fériés sont chômés et payés sans condition.
- Les cotisations salariales et patronales n’étant pas à la charge de l’employeur, les assistantes maternelles ne sont pas concernées par la journée de solidarité : lundi de pentecôte férié.
- En cas de planning variable, avec contrat de moins de 5 jours d’accueil par semaine, et jour de repos non fixe, le jour férié tombant pendant la semaine d’accueil sera automatiquement considéré comme un jour qui aurait dû être travaillé (si normalement 4 jours d’accueil par semaine, alors il restera 3 jours d’accueil la semaine du jour férié).


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (12 Juillet 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> voici 2 exemples de clauses à mettre sur les contrats à planning, pour vous sécuriser:
> CONTRATS A HORAIRES VARIABLES
> 
> L’accueil hebdomadaire sera de 20h, avec une amplitude horaire de 7h30 (exemple) à 18h30 (exemple) du lundi au vendredi.
> ...


Bonjour cet exemple est très bien, par contre le délai de remise planning est trop court. 1 mois mini me semble plus adapté.


----------



## liline17 (12 Juillet 2022)

bien sur, il s'agit d'un exemple, ensuite, on mets les délais que l'on souhaite, mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu court


----------



## Arc en ciel (12 Juillet 2022)

Super. Merci beaucoup.


----------

